# Constantly Sleeping?



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello again, I will be spamming a little today. I have a few concerns. I have had Zoey for about 9 months now. She constantly sleeps! I NEVER see her get up through the day to run or eat or drink. She just sleeps all day. She does of course run and eat and drink after midnight like normal just never through the day. I have been trying to socialize her more, so I have been spending a few hours with her everyday for the past week. I will lay her on my chest or beside me and all she wants to do is sleep. Do they grow out of that sleepy baby stage as they get older, or will she always be like this? This isn't a new behavior. She has done this since day one. Her temperatures and light schedule are the same so it's not a hibernation attempt. I just need others opinion on why she constantly sleeps. I am a little concerned. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She's a normal hedgehog. They are primarily nocturnal, their awake and active time is at night or at dusk or before dawn.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, that's what hedgehogs do!

You should try getting her out to socialise in the evening, after 8. She might be more explorative and playful then.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I have never once seen Sophie come out of her burrow during the day. We have two hours of 'together time' in the very late afternoon, and she sleeps through all of it, though seems quite happy to be snuggled up against me the whole time. I wear a large t-shirt and sometimes we'll take a nap together; sometimes I'll sit at my desk and she will run up inside my shirt and sleep; one way or another, she hides and sleeps.

At night, when she is active, she doesn't like to be held or watched. She's like "Get out."

The most that I see of her awake is during her three-a-week foot-and-belly baths. She seems very happy to be out and handled during baths. I have lengthened bath time from 5 minutes in the water to about 15 minutes. Lots of quill brushing, and she'll even let me pet around her mouth and face the whole time. At no other time am I allowed to do that. Go figure.

She sleeps or hides well over 20 hours a day.


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well that makes me feel alot better goodandplenty. I understand very well that she is nocturnal (almost all of my exotics have been i.e: ferrets, and sugargliders). I know they sleep very long hours so I wasn't overly concerned. I have just read and seen on various sites and videos on YT where hedgies will come out and eat drink or run during the day, so I was a bit confused. I appreciate everyone's thoughts. I'm glad she's just being normal. I actually read on yahoo answers where some Nimrod was inquiring on how to force there hedgie to be DIURNAL! for example awake during the day and asleep during the night. I thought that was a redicilous idea, and I bet that was one angry and unhappy hedgehog.


----------



## aurora (May 23, 2013)

AidansMom25 said:


> Well that makes me feel alot better goodandplenty. I understand very well that she is nocturnal (almost all of my exotics have been i.e: ferrets, and sugargliders). I know they sleep very long hours so I wasn't overly concerned. I have just read and seen on various sites and videos on YT where hedgies will come out and eat drink or run during the day, so I was a bit confused. I appreciate everyone's thoughts. I'm glad she's just being normal. I actually read on yahoo answers where some Nimrod was inquiring on how to force there hedgie to be DIURNAL! for example awake during the day and asleep during the night. I thought that was a redicilous idea, and I bet that was one angry and unhappy hedgehog.


It's probably because their owners woke them up to play.
I wake my girl up a couple times a day to play. She doesn't mind unless it's early morning.


----------

